# Cpu voltage question



## Choco (May 10, 2010)

hey guys, im toying with my first overclock.. trying to make it simple so im not messing with the fsb. My cpu is a 1090t, and ive been slowly getting it up to 4.0 ghz on air. Atm i have my ram at 1600 mhz at 1.65 volts (rated speed/voltage) and my cpu is at 4.0 ghz (20 x multiplyer) on 1.32 volts. Ive ran 3dmark06, and a ffxiv benchmark and it passed.. im running prime95 atm now, its been going for 20 mins and isnt moving passed 50 celcius and seems stable.. but isnt 1.32 volts really low for a 4.0 ghz OC?

Ive read posts of people needed 1.45 to get this kind of speed, did i just get really lucky with my chip or is something wierd? I have a really nice 750 watt gold rated seasonic psu, would that have something to do with it?

thanks guys.


----------



## Choco (May 10, 2010)

haha, spoke too soon, blue screened at 1.32.. gonna try 1.34 then post back!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

how have you been increasing the speed if your not changing the fsb?

changing the fsb is how you overclock it is the simplest method.


----------



## Choco (May 10, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> how have you been increasing the speed if your not changing the fsb?
> 
> changing the fsb is how you overclock it is the simplest method.


No, how do i change the speed? im trying to follow this guide : http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/258573-29-black-edition-overclock-guide

And like i said this is my first OC, so im not sure if ive missed anything, maybe you can give me some tips?

Atm im running prime95 again so i cant check bios, but off the top of my head.. i have my cpu set to 20 x 200, with 1.34 voltage set on manual (instead of offset), my ram at 1600 mhz with 1.65 volts and everything else on auto. Im looking at cpuz atm while im running prime95 and even tho i set it to 1.34 volts it appears to be running at 1.392 atm steady.. maybe a motherboard feature? My mobo is the m489td pro USB3.

So far everything seems stable at 54 celcius, how would you suggest i go about this green?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you change the speed by changing the fsb. The fsb is called the front side bus it determines what speend the cpu runs at.

Overclocking isn't hard but some people make out its harder than it is. AMDS dont overclock aswell as Intels.

This is how you do it.

Increase the fsb by 10Mhz save and reboot. If you get into windows do it again
Once you have increased the fsb by 60Mhz then stress test with prime95 or OCCT for one hour whilst monitoring the temps. You do not want to go above 60 degrees c

You also need to make sure you are using a good cooler not the one that comes as standard. You also need to make sure you have a good brand of psu that will handle changes in voltages.

If your OCCT/Prime95 stress test turns out okay then you increase the FSB by 10MHz and repeat the whole process.

If at some point you get a bsod or cant get into windows then you increase the vcore to the next level, if that doesn't work raise it again untill it does.

When you get to a OC level you are happy with stress test with prime95 for 6+ hours whilst monitoring the temps. Again you dont want to go above 60 degrees c.

You also need to set the pcie frequency to 100
Set the ram to voltage (sometimes called dram voltage) to what the ram manufacturer states.


----------



## Choco (May 10, 2010)

Ok thanks green, ill follow these steps...

Im gonna try for 13 x 300 for a 3.9 ghz OC, which would leave my ram at its rated 1600 mhz as well, does that seem realistic?

Ill follow your steps to slowly make my way towards that, just wondering if that is too high for the fsb or not.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you shouldnt have to change the multiplier. I have been overclocking for many years and have never changed the multiplier. I always leave it at its max setting.

You ram will change due to the speed, the key is not to go above its rated speed and not to go below by a lot. So for example if your ram was 1066MHz you dont want it to go over 1066 and you dont want it to go over 800MHz

The FSB is connected to the ram, cpu and the graphics card. The idea of overclocking is to get the balance correct.


----------



## Choco (May 10, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> you shouldnt have to change the multiplier. I have been overclocking for many years and have never changed the multiplier. I always leave it at its max setting.
> 
> You ram will change due to the speed, the key is not to go above its rated speed and not to go below by a lot. So for example if your ram was 1066MHz you dont want it to go over 1066 and you dont want it to go over 800MHz
> 
> The FSB is connected to the ram, cpu and the graphics card. The idea of overclocking is to get the balance correct.


Ok thanks alot bruce.


----------



## Choco (May 10, 2010)

ok so i got it to the specs i was aimin for, i chose 13 cuz it worked perfect for my 3.9/1600 mhz. Ran a few benchmarks, worked good, ran prime95 for an hour, worked good... nothing went passed 50 celcius.

Then i started to play bad company 2 and something wierd happened, the sound went all crackly, the game closed and my internet was buggin out.. like id open google and it was giving me a blue page that said i couldnt open it.

So i restarted and pushed the voltage up to 1.34 (it was at 1.33), im gonna try again and see if that happens again... do you think it was just undervolted?

Do i need to mess with the cpu/NB frequency at all, or is that the fsb? I read on some trouble shooting overclock sites that 2400 mhz is a good setting for that.

Also, i read leaving cpu/NB volt on auto is bad because it keeps it at 1.35 + which is dangerous, and i should manually change it to 1.23 or 1.25. What do you suggest?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

usually the vcore is what you raise first, if nothing helps that thane you rase the nb voltage and sb voltage.

I always keep mine at the lowest settings possible.


----------



## JonAtom16 (Aug 16, 2010)

How did it work out for you Choco? What are the benefits to overclocking a PC?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

The benefits of overclock a pc well its not really the whole system its just the cpu. Basically overclocking is making the cpu work faster than it is set to do mainly overclocking is done by gamers as it makes there games run faster.

Technically speaking overclocking has more downsides than upsides. It uses more power so a good psu is needed. The cpu lifespan will be cut short to some degree depending on how agressive you are with your settings. More power = more heat so good cooling is needed. If you dont overclock in steps then you could kill your cpu straight away.

Take my cpu for example. Its a 3GHz core 2 duo, I have it running at 4GHz and my system still does pretty well in benchmark results even though by current standards its quite old.


----------

